# B-day dinner



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Kids made fettuccine alfredo from scratch. Then they had some shrimp cooked up, and a bowl of broccoli cooked so you could make it however you wanted. Topped with fresh parsley cut from an herb garden they grow in a whiskey barrel. Also turned some ciabatta bread into garlic bread . 









I thought the obvious play was everything together...


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Congratulations on a nother trip around the sun, Can't think of a better way to celebrate than a with family and friends around 
a fine meal.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Looks great! Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## MiniCookie (Jun 13, 2019)

If you like meals with shrimps, I can also recommend this website https://club.cooking/recipe-category/shrimp/

Everything is easy and tasty


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Mmmmmm


----------

